# Neat little Preparedness item on the cheap!



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Been going through the emergency bags for the cars, cleaning them up, making sure everything is good. And realized that just a couple of candles, while they do beat nothing, are going to make a mess and be a fire hazard unless you tend them non stop. in a car go figure theres not much else to do however, you may fall asleep.

A lights out situation first thing i'm going to do is find some candles. I have some out already as a decorative measure but with the real intent being ease of use should they be needed.

Anyways, I babble. I found the UCO candles and the little holder they burn in on amazon. very inexpensive. I've been testing it out over the last few days, and the first candle got 11 hours of burn on it and the 2nd hasn't gone out yet and it's been on for 7. Dripless, long burn candles. Maybe i'm slow to the party on this one, maybe someone else is too. They are worth having. I was looking for candles to store but dreaded wasting money on the dollar tree candles or expensive candles from other stores that really aren't much better. $1 candle (in Canuck land) and they burn a good, long, messless time.

IF you were looking for a candle solution, they are worth a look.

extened for use (next to a measure of 1 cup for size comparison)








it collapses to about half hight and stores in the black neoprene when not in use, perfect for a car bag, as one candle stores inside it collapsed, and a couple of spares are small and light.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice find.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Don't forget a box of tampons. 
Men, I swear a tampon will help stop your nosebleed. 
The guy, who you just pulled a bullet out of his leg, will not call you a pansy when his blood stops gushing after you plug it with the tampon, which fit perfectly in the wound. 
You will be your wife/daughter/sister/mother's hero for remembering them (don't forget the chocolate bar). 
Trying to grab something to cover a leak but can't reach your duck tape? Plug it with a tampon, while you figure out where the duck tape rolled off to.
With your chest puffed, and your chin held high, proudly strut across the store, knowing you're holding one of the most versatile items your BOB will contain.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a tampon and a light pad in my EDC for this very reason! Thanks for sharing! I figure I can plug a wound, cover it with the light pad, apply pressure and wrap with a bandanna. Never had to, hope I never have to, but I don't want to be without either. And that is what preparedness is about.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

shoot2live said:


> Don't forget a box of tampons.
> Men, I swear a tampon will help stop your nosebleed.
> The guy, who you just pulled a bullet out of his leg, will not call you a pansy when his blood stops gushing after you plug it with the tampon, which fit perfectly in the wound.
> You will be your wife/daughter/sister/mother's hero for remembering them (don't forget the chocolate bar).
> ...


*Sniff* she's learning so quickly! Wish I could take the credit but I guess when you grow up around fire, police, and ems you are bound to pick some stuff up along the way.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I have a tampon and a light pad in my EDC for this very reason! Thanks for sharing! I figure I can plug a wound, cover it with the light pad, apply pressure and wrap with a bandanna. Never had to, hope I never have to, but I don't want to be without either. And that is what preparedness is about.


If you have "heavy" tampons you shouldn't even need the pad. Just make sure you tuck in the string, and cover the wound with a wrap, bandage piece of clean cloth etc. to keep the dirt out. When blood hits the tampon it will swell and lodge itself in place.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> *Sniff* she's learning so quickly! Wish I could take the credit but I guess when you grow up around fire, police, and ems you are bound to pick some stuff up along the way.


Careful, Jak. I'll test the efficacy of a tampon after Dolly goes off on you.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Stupid bb guns.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Been going through the emergency bags for the cars, cleaning them up, making sure everything is good. And realized that just a couple of candles, while they do beat nothing, are going to make a mess and be a fire hazard unless you tend them non stop. in a car go figure theres not much else to do however, you may fall asleep.
> 
> A lights out situation first thing i'm going to do is find some candles. I have some out already as a decorative measure but with the real intent being ease of use should they be needed.
> 
> ...


Where can these be found? Is UCO a brand name? Sorry my candle knowledge lacks greatly. All I know is how to make poured or dipped candles lol


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Where can these be found? Is UCO a brand name? Sorry my candle knowledge lacks greatly. All I know is how to make poured or dipped candles lol


Just buy a large box of crayons.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

How to Make an emergency candle from a crayon « Survival Training


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Search for candle lanterns on amazon. I have the same one and one that uses tea candles. They work great for camping and power outages. BTW TC, you can get a reflector for them that works great.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Came with a reflector! I read by it last night in bed. (reading 1984, haven't read it as an adult).

UCO is a brand name, if you search amazon for them you will find it. 

Awesome link to making candles! Also, someone posted the toilet paper in a paint can with alcohol thing too, which works really well! The more options we afford ourselves, the better off we will be! I also saw a wick shoved in chapstick as a candle on the fly too. That worked well too. 

This appeals to me as it's ready to go, very inexpensive, very small and light, and it is a product that actually does what it is advertised to do. Collapsed it fits into my 1 cup measure. It has a very small footprint. I'm ordering another housing and a few boxes of candles to store.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Tampon in the gas tank wreaks a lot of havoc, avoid this at all costs!:68:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If somebody sticks a tampon applicator in my bullet wound I'm punching him right in the brain!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Been going through the emergency bags for the cars, cleaning them up, making sure everything is good. And realized that just a couple of candles, while they do beat nothing, are going to make a mess and be a fire hazard unless you tend them non stop. in a car go figure theres not much else to do however, you may fall asleep.
> 
> A lights out situation first thing i'm going to do is find some candles. I have some out already as a decorative measure but with the real intent being ease of use should they be needed.
> 
> ...


TC, you peaked my interest in this candle lantern. If you get really bored take a picture of it lit in a dark room. I would like to see it in action, how much light it gives off.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I see they sell them with Citronella too! Good to know in summer when the bugs are out. Thanks for the post, will pick some up!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> If somebody sticks a tampon applicator in my bullet wound I'm punching him right in the brain!


Funny.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

CSI, would a feces covered finger, which the guy just coughed on, be more preferable? Oh, the guy will die from Ebola the next day; he was unaware his lunch was infected. 

 Take the tampon in your hole . . . You'll live longer.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

if i had to plug a bullet wound with a tampon, i'd have to crack a joke. something along the lines of "well $H*T, i don't even do this for my wife!" cringe worthy and a chuckle all at the same time. prolly worth a smack upside the brain too


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> TC, you peaked my interest in this candle lantern. If you get really bored take a picture of it lit in a dark room. I would like to see it in action, how much light it gives off.


sure, in the basement looking a shelf of preps. Just gotta keep it clear of the propane LOL


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> If somebody sticks a tampon applicator in my bullet wound I'm punching him right in the brain!


Then you sir are free to bleed out.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> sure, in the basement looking a shelf of preps. Just gotta keep it clear of the propane LOL
> 
> View attachment 9748


Thanks TC, I think I may just get a couple for the BOBs and for camping.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

They are going in my car bags for me and the missus. We have some in the house and the extra candles will be stored too. The intent is car bags and camping for us. One reviewer said they really helped keep the dampness out of the tent. I am gonna verify that claim


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've seen the UCO candle lanterns at Bass Pro, Cables and other out door stores. And I have one also.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We can't store candles in our car or anywhere outside. They will melt.
BUT. I would still use these UCO candles in the house, or to take with if I thought I would 
need candles. I'm going to check it out too.
Thanks.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just in case anyone was interested in a real world test. I burned one yesterday and it went for 11 hours in 2 sessions. 8 of them straight through. I am really pleased with it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> I see they sell them with Citronella too! Good to know in summer when the bugs are out. Thanks for the post, will pick some up!


Citronella Tampax? 
What a concept!


----------

